# Where are all the Spudheads?



## kelly4 (Oct 29, 2012)

Any other DEVO fans out there?

For anyone who hasn't heard of DEVO, Devolution, or Mark Mothersbaugh...check it out. Everyone on here has heard multiple things written/composed by Mark Mothersbaugh.

Disclaimer: You must have an odd sense of humor, like art, or be stoned to really enjoy all the DEVO stuff.... 

Uncontrollable Urge is one of the best songs of all time. You've all heard it...you probably just don't know it.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> You've all heard it...you probably just don't know it.


Or not.. .


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Or not.. .


I bet you don't even know what song I'm talking about, yet you commented anyways.
Is it just another case of Stupid European? Or a case of Devolution? Hmmmm....


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> I bet you don't even know what song I'm talking about, yet you commented anyways.
> Is it just another case of Stupid European? Or a case of Devolution? Hmmmm....


No, i dind't know what song you were talking about, so i went onto youtube, and as i thought, i didn't know it.

That's 2 assumptions you've incorrectly made now. First you tell me i've heard it, now you tell me i'm commenting without knowing what i am commenting on. Great work sir! And now i'm a s

Maybe you should think twice before calling someone stupid 

You seem to be very angry about the fact that someone doesn't know a song you like..


----------



## billybob420 (Oct 29, 2012)

I feel like I've heard that song on numerous commercials/movies....


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 29, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> I feel like I've heard that song on numerous commercials/movies....


Bingo! It's been in many things. It's currently running in commercials for an ESPN phone app.


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You seem to be very angry about the fact that someone doesn't know a song you like..


People commenting on things they'd be better off keeping quiet about makes me angry.

Besides...


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 29, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> *I bet you don't even know what song I'm talking about*, yet you commented anyways.





tip top toker said:


> *No, i dind't know what song you were talking about*, so i went onto youtube, and as i thought, i didn't know it.
> 
> *That's 2 assumptions you've incorrectly made now.*


Looks like my assumption was correct.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Looks like my assumption was correct.


Your statement indicates that i didn't know what song you were talking about and then posted whilst still ignorant of the song. When i posted i was fully aware about what you were talking about, hence why i posted. My second post was in realtion to my first, i youtubed the song prior to posting the first post, hence how i was able to know that i didn't know the song despite your belief that everyone knows it.

Congratulations on being a jackass.

I'm still just curious as to why me correcting you on the assumption that we must all know that song has gotten you so mad. Quite bizarre.


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Your statement indicates that i didn't know what song you were talking about and then posted whilst still ignorant of the song. When i posted i was fully aware about what you were talking about, hence why i posted.
> 
> Congratulations on being a jackass.


I started a thread about DEVO. You then stuck your ignorant nose into the conversation. 

Don't be mad because devolution exists...be mad that it's happening to YOU. LOL!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 29, 2012)

I stuck my ignorant nose into the conversation to just point out that you are talking out of your arse  Not everyone knows your precious Devo songs however much you would love it to be true. If devolution means not knowing about a band, then i am perfectly happy to be put in that catagory  I find it amusing that you talk of ignorance yet create a thread and start making statements based on pure ignorance on behalf of people you know nothing about.

It's a band, and despite your prior belief that everyone knows one of their songs, i don't. Relax..


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 29, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> You've all heard it...*you probably just don't know it*.





tip top toker said:


> *Not everyone knows your precious Devo songs* however much you would love it to be true.


Thanks for backing up my assertion. I appreciate it.


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 29, 2012)

I listened to Devo a lot when I was a teeneager and 20 something!

I like "Oh No, It's Devo" the best!

[video=youtube;ZExDd0AeIfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZExDd0AeIfY[/video]


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 29, 2012)

My favorite is "Q: Are We Not Men? A: We Are Devo!"

Interesting fact: The picture on that album is a morphed picture of John Kennedy, Richard Nixon, Gerald Ford, Lyndon Johnson, and "Chi Chi" Rodriguez.


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 30, 2012)

WHen devo came out with 'smooth noodle maps'.....I lost touch with their music


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 30, 2012)

Prisoner #56802 said:


> WHen devo came out with 'smooth noodle maps'.....I lost touch with their music


Yeah, 'Shout' was their last really good album, IMO. Not that they put a whole lot out after that.

Probably a combination of age and a lowering of their drug intake...


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 30, 2012)

At the time, fractals were still new. These guys got really into it! Devo went on to make music for commercials for many yrs after this, tho

It was strange to hear them in so many commercials! LOL!

I just saw a new album came out in 2010 called 'something for everybody'




I'm liking this track right now!

[video=youtube;VyJFAckKGJo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyJFAckKGJo&amp;feature=related&amp;noredirect=1[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here's a track off of 'something for everybody' that's pretty good!

They have grown up, again! Some of their music is spiritual, believe or not!

[video=youtube;fz1E_0K_DQ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz1E_0K_DQ0[/video]


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 30, 2012)

Prisoner #56802 said:


> At the time, fractals were still new. These guys got really into it! Devo went on to make music for commercials for many yrs after this, tho
> 
> It was strange to hear them in so many commercials! LOL!
> 
> ...


I still hear them around in commercials now and then. 

I'm sure that you know this(most don't), Mark Mothersbaugh composes original music for a lot of movies. He has also done the music for many cartoons. Not cheap cheesy music, but full orchestras. I love it when people say they hate everything associated with Devo. I then show them all the great music that Mark M. has made and they start taking another look at Devo.


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 30, 2012)

^^^ I was aware of most of your facts posted above!


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 30, 2012)

Prisoner #56802 said:


> Here's a track off of 'something for everybody' that's pretty good!
> 
> They have grown up, again! Some of their music is spiritual, believe or not!
> 
> [video=youtube;fz1E_0K_DQ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz1E_0K_DQ0[/video]


 As a whole package, Devo did it all...music, art, movies, commercials...they were the first and most influential multimedia "thing" of the new computer/electronic age.


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 30, 2012)

The idea of De-evolutution....which is what DEVO means,...the idea was hard to grasp at my ripe young age! The idea is still strange to me! De-evolution! As in: we are declining as a society and not evolving! I am reverting into a potato! LOL! As an individual: I seek progress.... as a human: to evolve- I don't care to go backwards

LOL!


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 30, 2012)

Prisoner #56802 said:


> The idea of: De-evolutution....which is what DEVO means,...the idea was hard to grasp at my ripe young age! The idea is still strange to me! De-evolution! As in: we are declining as a society and not evolving! As an individual: I seek progress.... as a human- to evolve- I don't care to go backwards
> 
> LOL!


I didn't get it back then either. The older I get, the more I can appreciate and understand what they were trying to convey. Every passing day proves what they were saying to a greater extent. LOL!

Edit: I do smoke a lot more weed now though. I'm sure that helps in understanding them more now.


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 30, 2012)

DEVO also was a pioneer when it came to putting cover songs on the air - radio and TV. Their break out hit was the rolling stone's: '(i can't get no) Satisfaction'. I remember their yellow suits on saturday night live. That's where I saw them first

Nowadays, cover songs are way more common!

I like the cover of 'working in a coal mine'


[video=youtube;EAzAucMOE0s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAzAucMOE0s[/video]


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 30, 2012)

Prisoner #56802 said:


> DEVO also was a pioneer when it came to putting cover songs on the air - radio and TV. Their break out hit was the rolling stone's: 'Satisfaction'. That's where I saw them first. I remember their yellow suits on saturday night live
> 
> Nowadays, cover songs are way more common!
> 
> ...


I liked the cover of Hendrix's 'Are You Experienced'.


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 30, 2012)

My favorite thing about DEVO was their overall weirdness. A kind of comical/shock art. The interviews with Mothersbaugh back then were hilarious.


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 30, 2012)

Check this out!!

DEVA! a chick fronted devo cover band!

this is the vid 4 tha track: 'it's not right' from: Freedom of choice!

[video=youtube;Nwtq2wQTHP4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nwtq2wQTHP4[/video]


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 30, 2012)

Prisoner #56802 said:


> Check this out!!
> 
> DEVA! a chick fronted devo cover band!
> 
> ...


I liked the music, but that chicks voice was horrible. LOL!


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll take both of them, then!! LOL! LOL! LOL!





have a devo day!


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 30, 2012)

Prisoner #56802 said:


> I'll take both of them, then!! LOL! LOL! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a 'gut feeling' I will. LOL


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Nov 6, 2012)

That urge song I heard somewhere just don't know where.


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 7, 2012)

Uncontrollable Urge

[video=youtube;6gi4Cn5i_Xs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gi4Cn5i_Xs[/video]


----------



## TwoSpirit (Nov 8, 2012)

D.E.V.O: De-Evolutionized Man !! 

I think they were a very innovative band of their time. While being looked up to from scenes ranging from Punk, Industrial, and even Pop, it's clear their influence as a whole has been very wide spread over the past 35 years ! 

My three favorite DEVO records are Hardcore Vol 1, Hardcore Vol 2, and Q: Are We Not Men ? A: We are DEVO ! 

I always wished there was a studio version of Booji Boy's Tunnel of Life. But the live version is pretty damn good in it's own respect.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbEUhtZVBNY


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

3 tracks in a row!!!

[video=youtube;VOYqWrI7tTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOYqWrI7tTw[/video]


----------

